# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Букет чего-то подозрительного

## Spasley

откуда-то нахватал целую тучу процессов, часть косит под системные(svchoct.exe), часть видимо под игры(qqgame.exe, найдем через яндекс в троян-базе касперского), часть просто наборы букв. Выгружаются из памяти без проблем, снова не появляются до ребута. Могут наблюдать в менеджере задач cmd.exe, net.exe(стихийно размножающийся), taskkill.exe. Нет.ехе и тасккилл исчезают всей компанией при завершении смд.ехе как дерева процессов. Те, что представляют собой случайный набор  не размножаются. Ни qqgame, ни svchoct, ни один из тех, что "случайный набор букв" не находятся через поиск на дисках с включенным отображением скрытого. CureIT! свежий ничего не находит, даже  когда эти процессы в памяти. Появление cmd  и как следствие размножающихся тасккиллов и нетов сдерживает аутпост. Как от этого счасться избавиться?
п.с. аутпост секурити суит, обновленный тоже к этим файлам никаких претензий не имеет. куреИт от 23 декабря

----------


## mixstream

скачай програмку avz 4-30 . распакуй и обнови базу. чистит практически все и не требует установки в обращении простая.  только выстави все настройки на максимум

----------


## rerf

это случайно не китайская игра какая то вылазит постоянно?
процесс должен быть svcho*S*t.exe

----------


## kalinov

NOD 32 в помощь! Если нужен link пиши.

----------

